# Probably gonna get in trouble for this...



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

...But I'm so done with rescue groups! Seriously! I used to belong to a facebook group (up until about 30 minutes ago) for rescueing golden and golden mixes. I liked to follow it to see what was available and because maybe someday I wanted to rescue a golden (though I can't now because most groups require your kids to be over 6 and I have a 2 year old). Also just to keep in the loop cause you never know when one of my friends/family will decide they want to adopt a golden. But lately the page has been posting a lot of other non golden or golden mix breeds. So I got on the page and posted asking politely why there are other breeds being posted if the site is specifically for goldens and golden mixes. I said I thought other breeds would be more appropriate to post in sites specifically for that breed. Someone got upset and posted about how they think all dogs should be allowed, so I responded with, then why is this called a golden retriever rehome site? If it wants to allows all breeds, they should no longer call themselves specifically golden retriever rescue, but just plain dog rescue. I didn't think I was being rude, I didn't mean to be rude, it just seemed like common sense to me. Apparently, though, that was rude enough to get me removed and blocked from the group. Really??? You seriously can't say anything anymore these days without someone getting offended. And people wonder why I prefer to work with a responsible breeder. Feeling are a bit hurt here. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it’s a big statement to write off all rescue groups as a result of this one incidence. Sometimes it helps to take a step back and think about things before making big decisions.

IMHO, it really comes down to helping the dogs. That’s what rescue is about regardless of breed. I support both a golden retriever rescue and a GSD rescue. Occasionally, the GSD rescue pulls non GSD’s. I don’t really have an issue with it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I know, I shouldn't write off all rescues. In the heat of the moment I was just really hurt for being removed and blocked for what I felt was an honest question and a common sense thought. As I scroll through the dogs they have posted, I feel like all the other breeds make the goldens get lost in the shuffle so to speak. I love all dogs, but am passionate about goldens and I don't want them to get so buried they don't get rescued! I just thought since there are groups specific to most other breeds, that it would be more appropriate to put those breeds in those groups so that nobody (goldens or otherwise) gets lost in the shuffle.

Edit to add: The facebook group is not an actual rescue, it is just people posting dogs they find in rescues or kill shelters, or craigslist, or whatever. And since the title is specific to goldens and golden mixes, that's what I expect to find posted. I don't have a problem with the occasional non golden-I just feel like the posting of other breeds has gotten out of hand making it harder to find the actual goldens/golden mixes.


----------



## Juliacat (Oct 8, 2015)

"Someone got upset and posted about how they think all dogs should be allowed, so I responded with, then why is this called a golden retriever rehome site? If it wants to allows all breeds, they should no longer call themselves specifically golden retriever rescue, but just plain dog rescue."

I completely agree with you, although I don't think this is a good reason to write off all rescue groups. But yeah, I completely agree that each group should be able to allow or disallow whatever it wants. Maybe you should start posting pictures of homeless cats, roosters, and cacti!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I follow most of the golden retriever lost and founds on FB. What I have found is that most rescues have close relationships with the shelters. For the goldens that do not have aggression issues, most are already tagged as soon as they come into the shelter - pending the owner reclaiming them. By the time they are getting circulated on FB, most of them are on the radar of the rescue. That being said, there are a couple I was able to raise awareness about with the rescue. As you start following the various shelters, you'll start to figure out who/which rescues are in the areas. The rescue I volunteer for has a wait list for Golden Retrievers. The GSD rescue I support has to try to come up with creative ways to get interest for the German Shepherds. 

As in all things, there are good and bad things in the rescue world. I think most people have a good heart and good intentions. But emotions can get strong and people can be passionate.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Seems that kind of thing happens in all types of places...  

Happened here on this forum too.... including the things people say when you mention anything about it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think most people who are looking for a specific breed or type of dog through any rescue or shelter site are more determined to keep looking through all of the dogs posted than to just give up after the first few that are listed.

As for this site - the other breeds of dogs that people love and live with, are conveniently shuffled off to the "other pets' section, so really, can't understand why they are 'inconvenience' to anyone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I know, I shouldn't write off all rescues. In the heat of the moment I was just really hurt for being removed and blocked for what I felt was an honest question and a common sense thought. As I scroll through the dogs they have posted, I feel like all the other breeds make the goldens get lost in the shuffle so to speak. I love all dogs, but am passionate about goldens and I don't want them to get so buried they don't get rescued! I just thought since there are groups specific to most other breeds, that it would be more appropriate to put those breeds in those groups so that nobody (goldens or otherwise) gets lost in the shuffle.
> 
> Edit to add: The facebook group is not an actual rescue, it is just people posting dogs they find in rescues or kill shelters, or craigslist, or whatever. And since the title is specific to goldens and golden mixes, that's what I expect to find posted. I don't have a problem with the occasional non golden-I just feel like the posting of other breeds has gotten out of hand making it harder to find the actual goldens/golden mixes.


I think your question was an honest and valid one, I'd be upset about being blocked/removed from the group. It's sad you were treated that way. 

I used to help a GR Rescue in my area that stopped operating several years ago. One of the things I did was answer the Group's email account. We used to receive a large number of emails about other breeds or mixed breeds that were in shelters that were in need of being rescued. It was time consuming go through them all and actually get to the emails where a person was interested in adopting one of the dogs in the Rescue, a message about a Golden in a shelter that needed to be rescued or from someone that needed to surrender their Golden. 

People have criticized GR Rescues for being too particular about what dogs they take in to their programs. The Group I helped would take in Goldens and Golden Mixes but the dog needed to look more like a Golden than the mix. This group normally had 10 dogs available for adoption, 8 were pure bred Goldens with no more than 20% being a Golden mix-which meant only 2 GR mixes would be available for adoption. 

I also helped with Intake, at that time there were a lot of Goldens in shelters and people were regularly contacting us to Surrender their Golden. It's no longer that case. I can look at shelter listings, on Craigslist and there are very few Goldens listed. 

There's a GR Rescue in my State, recently they have been taking in a lot of mixed breed dogs and making them available for adoption. They still occasionally have Goldens available for adoption, but they are only accepting adoption applications for them for a very short amount of time-1-2 days maybe......

It's great this Group is helping other breeds of dogs but when a person is looking to adopt a Golden and goes to a Breed specific Rescue such as a GR Rescue and all they are seeing are mixed breed dogs, it's very disappointing.
If I was looking to adopt a mixed breed, I could go to my local shelter. 

Many of the members here on the Forum have cats, dogs of different breeds, etc. All breeds are welcome.... The Mod Team does not "conveniently shuffle" threads about cats or different breeds of dogs into the "Other Pets" section. 

The Forum has different sections and sub-forums within each sections. Threads are moved into the appropriate section the thread topic pertains to so it will get more views and replies. If all threads were left in the Main Section, there would be no need for the different sections or sub-forums. 

The Main Section is the GENERAL GOLDEN RETRIEVER DISCUSSION. Threads or topic of threads that do not have a specific section or sub-forum are placed into this section.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

If people are searching for a Golden or Golden mix to rescue and find that FB group, they're going to be confused by seeing other breeds in the feed. That could discourage participation which would be unfortunate. So, I'd agree that a group labeled, "Golden Retriever or Golden mix" should stick to posting about that breed. 

Our local rescue sometimes posts random pics of Goldens and when people inquire about the dog they're told that the dog in the pic is someone's pet and not available for adoption. Apparently, they just sometimes post Golden pics they think are cute. But, it's very confusing for people looking for a Golden to adopt. It seems very strange to me to do this, but whatever.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Understand*

I feel your hurt. That said, it’s not you, you’re point is valid and very good. Happy you posted! I, too, have noticed people who SAY they have a golden retriever but when I eventually see the dog, it’s clear they are not golden retrievers. They may have a remote “look” that shows some mix including golden might be there but it’s not really a full golden retriever. I’ve never said a word (until now). Honestly, it they were a golden & golden mix I’d be all for that. It’s just SO easy to be honest and transparent, you know? And if blocked by their group, consider that a gift to you. Bear hug. And another for your dog. You’re a good observer, an honest person and have the character to call out what you observe. Clap clap clap ??


----------



## watterdog (Sep 6, 2013)

Personally, I agree with you. If they are suppose to be placing GRs, then it should be for ONLY GRs. Of course that doesn't mean you don't love all dogs, but... like most of us, we are a part of this forum because this is a breed that "speaks to us". Nothing wrong with that.

I understand the hurt, but face it; our entire society has become so polarized, many can not stand to hear or read a different opinion or point of view. If we present it, we need to watch out.... and be prepared to be ripped to shreds. So unfortunately, we end up making bland and generic statements. 

*If it helps, I agree.* At times, I state my opinion.... IF I feel it is important and am feeling brave. If not, I keep my thoughts to myself and grit my teeth!! 

:wink2:


----------



## diwolff (Jun 26, 2018)

I totally understand what you are saying. When Cassie died, I checked out several Golden Retriever Rescue sites. There were some that looked sort of like a Golden and some that were clearly not. I, too, wondered why it was called a Golden Retriever Rescue. It was confusing and disappointing. But it's sad that you were treated like that. I don't know what was wrong with that question either. Seems pretty logical to me. If there are other dogs, don't call it Golden Retriever. Now I'm wondering, there are not so many Goldens to rescue (compared to other dogs), so it's almost like someone is trying to get you to look at other dogs. 

We gave up on the rescue sites and contacted a breeder. 

I'm so sorry how you were treated.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Our local golden retriever rescue has everything but golden retrievers posted 90% of the time. I often think the Golden’s never even go up on the site. But as a person who likes labs too (and has owned more labs than golden retrievers) don’t try and pass off a lab as a golden mix. And then I get upset because they’re charging close to $1,000 for a 5-6 yo rescue. I get it- they put money in. However, as someone who lost 2 dogs under 7 years old to cancer...$1,000 is a lot of money for 1-2 years of companionship to suffer heartbreak so soon.


----------

